# Moving pets international



## Guest (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi all,

I've been trying to find info on this, but it seems to be no where to be found. I have a cat and I've been trying to figure out what would be the process in Portugal for bringing in a pet from another country when moving.

Ticket prices for planes is not the issue I'm concerned about. My concern is if my cat would have to be detained for awhile in some sorta place to make sure he is o.k. to be in Portugal and how much that might cost. Or if they even allow domestic pets to be brought in.

I might not have my cat by then due to a possible move while still in the states so I can save money(Cat wouldn't be allowed at this place) but just in case does anyone know what they do with pets coming in internationally. Or maybe what sorta shots etc they may need through Portugal laws.

My king of the house hates to be alone for long periods of time. 

Not an extremely important topic but I just can't seem to find anything, and my fiancee is rather busy with major overtime at work to find out lately. 

Thank you ahead of time


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You must get your cat a "passport" from the vet. That entails him having a micro chip, a rabies jab and the usual jabs and checks (your vet will advice you of what is involved and costs of course !!). Once these are done and double checked, you then get the "passport" Within 48 hours of travelling your cat will need a certificate of health which will state he is fit enough to travel and that it. He can travel! If you're flying, then you have to get him to the cargo area before the flight in a little crate and they will put him in a separate area of the plane and you simply pick him up the other end. You can arrange all this yourself or you can do it thru a specialist pet carrying company - we used a company called "Air Supply"! I dont know about costs, but probably around £500ish ??? !!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## mitz (Oct 21, 2008)

We don't have to have all that sh1t done to come over here! Sounds like it would be financially beneficial if you could give the cat to a good home.


----------



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

Maybe you shoudl start by saying which country the cat is coming from.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Margot said:


> Maybe you shoudl start by saying which country the cat is coming from.


Good point, altho I was talking UK when I posted my reply, cos thats all I know about. But the pet passport thing is international isnt it??????


Jo xxx


----------



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

Tha passport yes, but I am not sure about the quarantine. I know that a dog entreing from anywhere in the EU can entre with a passport but I am not sure if dogs from outside of the EU do not require quarantine anyway.... I would have to done some research on that but it would be useful to know if it is the US, Angola or whatever that teh cat is coming from....


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

The cat would be coming from the U.S. since that's where I'm moving from. But even so, if it even comes close to what the U.K costs I'll find the cat a new home.


----------



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

mitz said:


> We don't have to have all that sh1t done to come over here! Sounds like it would be financially beneficial if you could give the cat to a good home.


Mitz, with this attitude, you came to the right country. Congratulations.


HJD76, don't bother, why spend money, it is just a cat, right? You can find him new home, I am sure it is very easy and the cat won't even notice he has a new owner. What can a cat feel after all, just an animal.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

Yes, I have decided that it's best to find my precious kitty a new home. He will notice the new owners as he is a snobbish kitty. He is very attached to me as I am him. My children will miss him but we've decided as a family that it is best that Louie get a new home in America instead of transporting him to Portugal. It's gonna cost enough money as it is for the 3 of us to move. As much as I love my kitty, it's just not worth the price. 

Of course I am gonna be picky on who gets him. He will need someone that can attend to his little whims. They are not much but he has gotten used to them over time since I spoiled him rotten.

Thank you all for what you've said. Much appreciated


----------



## cotton32 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi, my wife and I are headed to Portugal the end of August and we are bringing our two cats. We are flying TAP. They allow the cats to be in the cabin and it is a small fee of $50. They need a pet passport and an EU 998 form to be allowed into the country. There is no quarrantine period. Just google "bringing cats to Portugal" it is actually very easy and affordable.










HJD76 said:


> Yes, I have decided that it's best to find my precious kitty a new home. He will notice the new owners as he is a snobbish kitty. He is very attached to me as I am him. My children will miss him but we've decided as a family that it is best that Louie get a new home in America instead of transporting him to Portugal. It's gonna cost enough money as it is for the 3 of us to move. As much as I love my kitty, it's just not worth the price.
> 
> Of course I am gonna be picky on who gets him. He will need someone that can attend to his little whims. They are not much but he has gotten used to them over time since I spoiled him rotten.
> 
> Thank you all for what you've said. Much appreciated


----------



## BellaLuna (Jun 7, 2008)

If you really want to bring your cat, you can. It's not that complicated. 10 days before you leave go to the vet and have them fill out an international health certificate for the cat. He will have to be microchipped with an ISO compatible chip. You have to check and make sure it is because not all vets carry the ISO chip. Banfield Animal Hospital does...they are usually in every Petsmart. 

The cat also has to be up to date on Rabies vaccinations, so bring your rabies certificate to the vet with you. 

The vet will sign and send the cetificate to the USDA/Aphis office in your area to be signed by an official veterinarian(they charge $30 to sign it) and they send it back the day they get it at their office. 

You can call the Portuguese Consulate if you like. Also, check out the APHIS website.

If you are very attached to your kitty, you should bring him.
I don't agree with people when they say animals have no emotions...because they do, they just show them in different ways


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2010)

Unfortunately, due to a small move I'm making before going over to Portugal, I do have to let go of my kitty, they don't allow pets where I'm going. I'm looking for a new home for him. I don't want to lose him but this place I need. 

So no matter what the kitty is going to a new home.


----------



## mitz (Oct 21, 2008)

Don't worry, cats are quite different than dogs as I'm sure you know.
A cat will soon adapt to a new home as they are not owner dependent.
Some cats often leave their owners to go to a better home by their own accord.


----------

